# Breeding jesse



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

shes a Qh
i really like http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.150931324950422.30522.150929018283986
PowerfulLegacy
SmartyRose
i like muscle but good hooves are better
baby will be for western pleasure, halter, reining or cutting


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

First thoughts...

Is your mare registered and what makes her breeding quality in your eyes?

Second I wouldn't look twice at Smarty Rose. Not with him being N/H.


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> First thoughts...
> 
> Is your mare registered and what makes her breeding quality in your eyes?
> 
> Second I wouldn't look twice at Smarty Rose. Not with him being N/H.


Bloodlines on the top side include: Hollywood Dun It, Shining Spark, Docs Prescription, 2X Doc Bar, Leo San, Peppy San, and Hollywood Gold.

Bloodlines on the bottom side include: Wimpy, Poco Bueno, Sugar Bars, Steel Bars, Hollywood Gold, King, Doc Bar, and Salty Red.
I like her honestly her last foal.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I like the first one. but I give a big no to the other 2.

Have you ever seen SBR formula one?

NewGallery


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

My personal favorite is Smaryrose. He has a gorgeous head, powerful body and excellent shaped hooves. I do love PowerfulLegacy's color and head, but his droopy chest just bugs me. The first stallion, the dark dappled one, is beautiful and very kind-looking. My impression is that he has the most stable temperament, but he doesn't have the "look at me" that the other two have. The only issue I have with the last two is that they kind of look like they're on steroids... actually, I like the first dark one best 

Hope this helps!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

dullylover said:


> Bloodlines on the top side include: Hollywood Dun It, Shining Spark, Docs Prescription, 2X Doc Bar, Leo San, Peppy San, and Hollywood Gold.
> 
> Bloodlines on the bottom side include: Wimpy, Poco Bueno, Sugar Bars, Steel Bars, Hollywood Gold, King, Doc Bar, and Salty Red.
> I like her honestly her last foal.


That did not answer either of my questions. 

Is she registered?

What makes her breeding quality in your eyes?


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I would not pick a stud that is N/H. Too many quality studs N/N to pick one that is N/H IMO


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> I like the first one. but I give a big no to the other 2.
> 
> Have you ever seen SBR formula one?
> 
> NewGallery


I like him.
Yes she is reg. I'll dig up her papers.
And how qilling she is under saddle how easy she is to learn new things.


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> I like the first one. but I give a big no to the other 2.
> 
> Have you ever seen SBR formula one?
> 
> NewGallery


I love this stallion... He's a gorgeous all-arounder. I like that he's not bulging with muscle and who knows what, and I love his color and his "eye". He looks really friendly and versatile. You should breed your mare to him!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

In all honesty, if willingness and train-ability are the biggest pluses to breeding your mare, I think that you need to take a step back and reassess the situation. 

Conformation should be first and foremost on the list of reasons why you want to breed her. 

The pic pictures given are not good enough for me to say one way or another whether she is breeding quality.

In all honesty, I am betting that you can find a foal/weanling/yearling/two-year-old/etc. for what you want to do for cheaper than what it would cost you to breed for it.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have to say go with PowerfulLegacy.

Did anyone notice SmartyRose video scratching his belly?? Had to laugh, smart boy!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Very cute vid! haha

I personally like Bachelor #2. SmartyRose just doesn't appeal to me at all. And number 1 is beautiful, but I just like Legacy better.

I do like Formula One as well that someone posted.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Actually none of them jumped out at me infact to me they were a bit freakish looking I'd keep shopping for better. I plan on breeding Bourbon I'm looking at A Shiner Named Sioux for her.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree LuvMyPerlino ...is this horse's chest supposed to look like he needs a support bra?


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I agree LuvMyPerlino ...is this horse's chest supposed to look like he needs a support bra?



See imo that horse looks like a freak of nature...his eyes look like they are bugging out...in no way would he offer anything positive to a foal.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

In no way am I in the position to critizie.... but in my opinion number one is who I would go with. Though if you REALLY, want a foal and to train and such... Go rescue a mare that is pregnant and needs your help. Or go buy a weanling at an auction. Trust me, rescuing a horse is way more fufilling. I bred my mare, and I ended up selling the foal because it was way to much for me to handle. This year I almost bred again, but instead I rescued a mare that was thought to be pregnant. Thankfully for her, she wasn't. Though I still had a better expereince watching her gain weight and go from a non-trusting mare to a mare who won't leave anyone alone.

Its your call.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know why but the second horse, Powerful Legacy looks like he has an Arab head.  I am NO WAY knowledgeable of lines of whats good and bad. But that just looked awkward to me. 

Do alot of QHs look like that?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

WildJessie said:


> I don't know why but the second horse, Powerful Legacy looks like he has an Arab head.  I am NO WAY knowledgeable of lines of whats good and bad. But that just looked awkward to me.
> 
> Do alot of QHs look like that?


Oh god no, QHs in no way look like an Arab. I can go in a herd of QHs with one Arab and point out the difference. To me, they look a little odd...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I think you need to look at what you want in a foal before you pick the stallion. You've posted some very different stallions. The second and third look to be halter stallions, while I know Invitation Only is a pleasure stallion. They will produce very different foals. I've always liked Formula One; I just love his versitility.

And, like NdAppy said, breeding a mare because she is willing is not a good enough reason. Has she shown? Received awards? Won titles in cutting? If "willing" was the only defining characteristic of a breeding-worthy mare, all four of my mares would be top broodmares.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

My advice

*If you want a foal go buy one.*

To me i dont see a real reason to breed when *you can buy what you want for alot less money.*


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree with Nd's posts.






ShutUpJoe said:


> I agree LuvMyPerlino ...is this horse's chest supposed to look like he needs a support bra?


And some very scary looking pasterns. Do they slope at all? I think they are totally vertical.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> And some very scary looking pasterns. Do they slope at all? I think they are totally vertical.


I agree, with an upright pastern usually comes an upright shoulder. Along with upright pasterns are more prone to navicular. Badbadbad


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> I agree, with an upright pastern usually comes an upright shoulder. Along with upright pasterns are more prone to navicular. Badbadbad


My back is screaming just thinking about the jarring ride that horse must have with pasterns like that.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> My back is screaming just thinking about the jarring ride that horse must have with pasterns like that.


Agreed! The mare in question also has upright shoulders. Chances are the foal is going to have upright shoulders/pasterns aswell. The OP mentioned wanting to do WP, reining, or cutting. A horse built like that is not built to be a good mover :?


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with many of the other posters why breed when you can get a foal from a proven cross? I don't know much about breeding and blood lines but PowerfulLegacy has impressive in him and I have not heard many good things from that line- like they are crazy and very difficult horses to work with.

On a side note does anyone have any good books or resources on conformation and such? I know a little but I will be looking for a project foal in a few YEARS  and the sooner I learn the better 

It seems that I have been out of the horse world for too long... What does n/n or N/H mean?


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> My back is screaming just thinking about the jarring ride that horse must have with pasterns like that.


That's probably why he is a halter horse  tee hee


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

I would agree about buying. 
Is she trained to do anything special? Has she shown/competed then won or placed high in a higher level event? Honestly, I wouldnt go with any of the stallions listed, except for the suggested Formula One! Powerful Legacy has Impressive both sides, Impressive lineage is known for halter horses. You said you were looking more preformance. 
But there are MANY weanlings and yearlings for sale with amazing pedigrees, conformation and potential to do what you want. More than likely you can find one cheaper than breeding.


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

rlcarnes said:


> It seems that I have been out of the horse world for too long... What does n/n or N/H mean?


Index

This site explains it extremely well and how it is passed on. I have found it helpful in the past even though it is a bias site.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I had an Impressive bred mare who was extremely easy to work with. She was double bred and her pasterns were fine. But I think she was more than likely an exception.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dully, if you are wanting a foal that you can do multiple events with, then you need to have a very nice all-around mare and a very nice all-around stud. The problem with wanting a halter and performance horse all in one is that horses like that just don't hardly exist anymore. What wins in most halter classes is the body builders with fence post legs. Horses like that are simply incapable of sustaining a lengthy riding career because they are not bred for soundness. 

Horses that would be able to do everything else you wanted (cutting, reining, WP) don't commonly have the muscle mass that most halter judges look for so the chance of you finishing in the ribbons in halter is unlikely. Horses like Formula One are _very_ few and _very_ far between. He is, first and foremost, a performance horse (as can be seen in his pedigree) that just happens to succeed in halter classes.

Of the 3 studs you had picked though, I have to give a thumbs down to all of them. 

#1 _might_ be worth looking at but it bothers me that you cannot see his pasterns or feet in one single picture.

#2 wouldn't be able to produce a successful riding horse. Those pasterns are a soundness nightmare and his overall conformation is just weak and wonky.

#3 has the same pastern issue as #2 though his overall conformation is better. HOWEVER, his is N/H and therefore, not deserving of his nuts. Frankly, anyone who willingly and knowingly breeds any horse that is a HYPP carrier is irresponsible and heartless. To purposefully chance creating a foal with a horrible disease that will likely end in pain and suffering before an untimely death is cruel, and that is not a word I throw around lightly.

As for your mare, her lines appear to be decent enough, but without proper conformation photos, it is impossible to tell if she is breeding quality and/or which type of stud would likely compliment her conformation.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Dully, if you are wanting a foal that you can do multiple events with, then you need to have a very nice all-around mare and a very nice all-around stud. The problem with wanting a halter and performance horse all in one is that horses like that just don't hardly exist anymore. What wins in most halter classes is the body builders with fence post legs. Horses like that are simply incapable of sustaining a lengthy riding career because they are not bred for soundness.
> 
> Horses that would be able to do everything else you wanted (cutting, reining, WP) don't commonly have the muscle mass that most halter judges look for so the chance of you finishing in the ribbons in halter is unlikely. Horses like Formula One are _very_ few and _very_ far between. He is, first and foremost, a performance horse (as can be seen in his pedigree) that just happens to succeed in halter classes.
> 
> ...


HA spew alert woulda been nice ****


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

smrobs said:


> #1 _might_ be worth looking at but it bothers me that you cannot see his pasterns or feet in one single picture.


 I'm a bit surprised you don't like him much, actually. His website says he's actually the #1 AQHA leading performance sire for 2010, 2009, 2008, 2007 and 2006, the #1 AQHA leading youth halter sire for 2010, 2008 and 2007, and the #1 leading sire of money earners for 2009, 2008, 2007, 2006, 2004 and 2003. It does bother me about his pasterns/feet not being visible, but he is actually a very reputable performance sire and the best of the three by far.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Yeah, he is the best of the 3, but something about him really bothers me. He seems incredibly front heavy though that may just be the big neck paired with a weaker hip than I like making him look that way.

Plus, in a couple of the pictures, his knees/hocks looks swollen and misshapen and that makes me wonder about his longevity and whether it's something that would pass on to the foals.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

smrobs said:


> ^^Yeah, he is the best of the 3, but something about him really bothers me. He seems incredibly front heavy though that may just be the big neck paired with a weaker hip than I like making him look that way.
> 
> Plus, in a couple of the pictures, his knees/hocks looks swollen and misshapen and that makes me wonder about his longevity and whether it's something that would pass on to the foals.


Hmm, now that you point it out, he does look a bit "odd" in terms of balance. Like you said, it might be that big neck....a little thick for my liking.

OP, have you considered My Final Notice? I absolutely love that sire.

http://www.riversideranch.com/stallion/index.html


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Now THAT is a prime example of a 4-beat lope.... (2nd photo) 
Outside front should be hitting the ground at the same time as the inside hind, and it isn't even close.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Oh god no, QHs in no way look like an Arab. I can go in a herd of QHs with one Arab and point out the difference. To me, they look a little odd...


I know they don't look like Arabs. But that stallions head looks off.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Now THAT is a prime example of a 4-beat lope.... (2nd photo)
> Outside front should be hitting the ground at the same time as the inside hind, and it isn't even close.


I could not agree more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

